# Buying guns online?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know some of you guys buy guns from online stores.
I'm looking at buying a muzzleloader from midway usa.
Are they good to work with, if there was anything wrong with the gun and need to be fixed or returned?
I would be saving maybe $50 at most over buying local. Would saving that much or little, be worth buying online?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure its a quality gun and you wont need returns. Either way, alot of returns go back to the mfg, so Midway would probably have you send it to the MFG for work.

I have never bought a gun from midway, but they've been good to work with for general problems. I have bought several guns from Buds Gun Shop... the only complaint with those guys is they sometimes sell guns they dont have in stock, so you can get a smoking deal on a price but might have to wait a few weeks before they actually ship you something.

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I purchase a lot off gunbroker. rarely does that end up coming from an individual, usually stores. ive never had an issue with any gunbroker purchase


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As Dallan mentioned, if there is a problem with the rifle it will go back to the manufacture and not Midway. I think that all dealers work that way with firearms.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I purchased my muzzle loader kit from cheaper than dirt a few years back. While building it I just contacted the manufacturer directly to resolve any issues I had. I would have purchased it at midway but they were out of stock at the time. I'd do it again if I needed to. My local shops charge MSRP plus 10% for everything so I do most of my gun related purchases online.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't personally bought any online, but my brother in law does a lot of purchasing from grabagun.com and loves it.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I know some of you guys buy guns from online stores.
> I'm looking at buying a muzzleloader from midway usa.
> Are they good to work with, if there was anything wrong with the gun and need to be fixed or returned?
> I would be saving maybe $50 at most over buying local. Would saving that much or little, be worth buying online?


Before you buy online see if any of your local stores will price match. I've found pretty much any store I've asked to price match an offer online they will. Plus you won't have to pay the FFL fee.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Before you buy online see if any of your local stores will price match. I've found pretty much any store I've asked to price match an offer online they will. Plus you won't have to pay the FFL fee.


Funny, my experience has been exact opposite, tried at least 5 times to get a shop to match an online price and was told to pound sand from Cabelas, Sportsmans, Discount Gun, Get Some Guns and Gunnies.

No transfer fee for the muzzleloader, it will be mailed straight to your house. Midway is about as good as it gets for online supplier.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The nice thing about a ML in the OP's case they don't need to go through a FFL dealer and can be shipped directly to the purchasers home. 

Now if you are buy a firearm that requires you to go through a FFL dealer then by all means you need to figure in the cost to have it shipped to the FFL holder and their fee.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I try to support my local gun stores as much as possible, even if it costs a little more.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> I try to support my local gun stores as much as possible, even if it costs a little more.


I used to do that a lot. But then that little gun store started to price the same as the big box store and wouldn't budge on the price and I still stayed with them. Then they got to the point that they wouldn't match the sale price of the big box store and I stayed with them.

Guess what? That little store went out of business. The last couple little gun stores that I walked into I couldn't get the time of day from them. They just sat behind the counter BSing with their buddies without even seeing if I needed any help.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The other option I've used is galleryofguns.com I've purchased my shotgun, and a 9mm through that. Figured out where my best price was in town by sitting at home in front of a screen. Paid the deposit, and picked up the gun and paid the remainder at the ffl. Funny thing is, the place that had the best price hasn't sold guns in their store for over 10 years, but kept their FFL. Money stayed local and I got a good deal.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IMO, we should have a stickied thread of FFL dealers in Utah with their location and what they charge. That would be really useful!


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> I used to do that a lot. But then that little gun store started to price the same as the big box store and wouldn't budge on the price and I still stayed with them. Then they got to the point that they wouldn't match the sale price of the big box store and I stayed with them.
> 
> Guess what? That little store went out of business. The last couple little gun stores that I walked into I couldn't get the time of day from them. They just sat behind the counter BSing with their buddies without even seeing if I needed any help.


That's too bad, I guess they learned customer service the hard way. ;-)


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Bought my muzzlelaoder from buds and it worked out great. Great gun at a great price. Shipped straight to my house.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> That's too bad, I guess they learned customer service the hard way. ;-)


What is even funnier is that I took a pistol into a small shop to see what he would give me for it. It was a S&W 629 classic, he told me $325 and I said no. I took it to a different shop in another store and put it on consignment for $950 and took home a little more than $800 a week later when they sold it for me.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> The nice thing about a ML in the OP's case they don't need to go through a FFL dealer and can be shipped directly to the purchasers home.
> 
> Now if you are buy a firearm that requires you to go through a FFL dealer then by all means you need to figure in the cost to have it shipped to the FFL holder and their fee.


Interesting, I didn't know you didn't have to go the FFL route. What's the legal reasoning behind that?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea but muzzle loaders fall outside the FFL requirement. Even a black powder replica revolver that does not use cartridges can be shipped directly to the purchaser.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

muzzle-loaders.com is great. I bought a ML from them last year, and they treated me well. Fast, cheap shipping, great selection, and they responded quickly to some follow up questions I had. Saved about $50 for the same ML at the local stores.

https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> The other option I've used is galleryofguns.com I've purchased my shotgun, and a 9mm through that. Figured out where my best price was in town by sitting at home in front of a screen. Paid the deposit, and picked up the gun and paid the remainder at the ffl. Funny thing is, the place that had the best price hasn't sold guns in their store for over 10 years, but kept their FFL. Money stayed local and I got a good deal.


I went through Davidson's Gallery of Guns on a handgun purchase last year & I'll do business through them again for sure. I thought their website and being able to see the prices with fees, taxes, etc. was really slick. The price that I saw on the website was exactly what I paid even though I was expecting an additional "fee" or two to get added on to my total by the FFL. The lowest priced FFL just happened to be right on my way home from work which was even better.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have purchased a few online through impactguns.com. 
Never had a bad experience. And no ffl fee or shipping charge if ordered off of their web site


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I have purchased a few online through impactguns.com.
> Never had a bad experience. And no ffl fee or shipping charge if ordered off of their web site


I did the same with my XD purchase a few months ago. No shipping and no FFL fee. They called me when it came in and I picked it up a few hours later.

.



brisket said:


> muzzle-loaders.com is great. I bought a ML from them last year, and they treated me well. Fast, cheap shipping, great selection, and they responded quickly to some follow up questions I had. Saved about $50 for the same ML at the local stores.
> 
> https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/


I bought my ML from them last spring as well. Great service fast shipping and it arrived at my door. No FFL fees for ML's.

.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll second muzzleloaders.com and midwayusa as well.... I bought my Optima from midway a couple years back, it was a heck of a deal for only $215 shipped to my door. For a muzzleloader, it's definitely worth saving some money once you figure in the shipping charges.

I've bought a couple of pistols from gunbroker.com without issue and ended up saving at least $150 on a Sig 1911.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that wasn't mentioned that a few should know is that Impact Guns has a local store that the firearm is shipped to where you need to go down to and fill out the transfer information before you take the firearm home. Some may think that you can just order it from them and it is shipped to your home. 

If I ordered one from them I would burn more gas than a FFL transfer fee would be if I had to head up to one of their stores to pick up a firearm.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So what is a typical FFL fee for just facilitating the transfer of firearms. I have always wondered as I am currently looking at a couple of arms that are brand new on gunbroker for amazing prices. I am curious where these arms are factory new, couldn't a smaller FFL just order the gun from a distributor and make a little money for themselves while offering it to me at the same price they are online?

Cheddar


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I purchase most of my guns online. I've yet to find a local dealer willing to match pricing. Not only do you get better pricing, but you also save on tax. I have a local FFL guy who will transfer the gun to me for $15.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> So what is a typical FFL fee for just facilitating the transfer of firearms. I have always wondered as I am currently looking at a couple of arms that are brand new on gunbroker for amazing prices. I am curious where these arms are factory new, couldn't a smaller FFL just order the gun from a distributor and make a little money for themselves while offering it to me at the same price they are online?
> 
> Cheddar


If you are looking on Gunbroker there is a link on their site that will give you a number of FFL holders in your area and what they charge.

I have found that it is usually $15-$25 per firearm.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

gdog said:


> I purchase most of my guns online. I've yet to find a local dealer willing to match pricing. Not only do you get better pricing, but you also save on tax. I have a local FFL guy who will transfer the gun to me for $15.


 Where is local to you? I live in Riverton UT.

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

It is strange to me how the prices on some of the factory new firearms are considerably lower than local. I was always under the impression that firearms, like electronics don't have a large mark up for retail. Hmmmm....

Cheddar


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is supply and demand. 

Many many years ago I wanted a S&W 29 44 mag. According to all of my gun books the pistol booked for around $250 if I remember right. When you found one at a dealer you had to fork over at least $400-$500. The dealers and stores couldn't keep them in stock. But if you wanted a Colt sub compact .38 the dealer could almost sell it to you at cost. I remember one gun store that would give you the .38 if you purchased a Colt Python.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Supply and demand very well could be the case here. I am in the market for a 20guage sxs and they are not very popular these days. I am leaning more toward a budget gun and nearly ready to pull the trigger on a Baikal without even shouldering it. Kinda scary for me so I am still thinking. Never bought a gun online before. Did buy one through a catalogue when I was 14 and 16. My how times have changed.

Cheddar.


----------

